# TAMRON SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2



## Jopa (Sep 21, 2017)

Decided to pull the trigger and got one today. So far so good. Requires some AFMA (roughly +10) on the tele end, but the AF seems to be consistent and very fast. Need to run through FoCal and probably adjust via the Tamron console. The VC feature is truly awesome. While it's irrelevant for portraits, for still life / landscape / nature shots in dim light it's very helpful. 1/10 @ 70mm no issues whatsoever.

Wondering if anyone else got this lens? Please share your experience.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 24, 2017)

Update: @ 70mm AF is consistent if I'm shooting / calibrating at a certain distance. If I move, my AFMA needs to be adjusted. Most likely the lens requires recalibration for multiple distances (via the console), which seems like pain in the [email protected] to me. I simply don't have time for this. I thought that's more like an old Sigma lens behavior, didn't expect it from Tamron. The lens is going back to the dealer on Monday :'(


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 24, 2017)

Jopa,

Just get the Canon 24-70 II L instead . the price difference is negligible. AF consistency of Canon lens is spot on though. I recently had to recalibrate my Sigma 120-300 F2.8 Sports and it took me nearly 3 hours as I had to calibrate at 16 points in total.



Jopa said:


> Update: @ 70mm AF is consistent if I'm shooting / calibrating at a certain distance. If I move, my AFMA needs to be adjusted. Most likely the lens requires recalibration for multiple distances (via the console), which seems like pain in the [email protected] to me. I simply don't have time for this. I thought that's more like an old Sigma lens behavior, didn't expect it from Tamron. The lens is going back to the dealer on Monday :'(


----------



## Jopa (Sep 24, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Jopa,
> 
> Just get the Canon 24-70 II L instead . the price difference is negligible. AF consistency of Canon lens is spot on though. I recently had to recalibrate my Sigma 120-300 F2.8 Sports and it took me nearly 3 hours as I had to calibrate at 16 points in total.
> 
> ...



Alex, you are fast! It would take me a half of day probably.

Yes, that's the plan. But I'll be missing VR, seems like a very cool feature.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 24, 2017)

Yep, VC feature is cool. Let me share my experience with Tamron 24-70 VC and I am hearing this has not been fixed in G2:
VC has to be switched off if you shoot with faster than 1/70s shutter speed or you get all your images blurry. 
My problem is:

1. I kept forgetting to switch the IS off when I had to
2. You may find that light condition changed quickly by a stop or two and your shutter speed crossed into faster than 1/70s territory. When you run and gun and shoot in Av mode it happens a lot. 
I discussed this issue with Tamron support engineers many times and they admitted that it is what it is. 

Again, I read that this still being an issue with G2 as well

Bottom line is: you will be better served with Canon 24-70 II L glass. It is a stellar glass.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 24, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Yep, VC feature is cool. Let me share my experience with Tamron 24-70 VC and I am hearing this has not been fixed in G2:
> VC has to be switched off if you shoot with faster than 1/70s shutter speed or you get all your images blurry.
> My problem is:
> 
> ...



It happens every time I decide to save some $ and go with a different brand  At the end of the day I'm coming back to Canon LOL.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Just got this lens today after a lot of research. Amazing VC!
I put it on my 5DS and shot a handheld at 1/8th, f2.8, 24mm, ISO 800



Canon 5DS &amp; Tamron 24-70 f2.8 G2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Tamron 24-70 f2.8 G2 on the 5DS one-eigth sec f2.8 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



unedited - Tamron 24-70 f2.8 G2 on the 5DS one-eigth sec f2.8 crop by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jopa (Oct 28, 2017)

No questions about VC, but how's AF???


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 28, 2017)

Jopa said:


> No questions about VC, but how's AF???



Seems pretty good. Low light lock was fast and nailed the focus without any lens/AFMA adjustments. Tap-in console was free with the lens through B&H.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 28, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > No questions about VC, but how's AF???
> ...



Even @ 70mm? You're lucky!


----------

